# Ktown 4/17



## 2knees (Apr 3, 2009)

putting this out there waaaay early.  cant do next week but the following two weeks are definite.  Best sunny day that isnt monday of the week of the 15th.  and then again the following week, same thing.  Powbmps said he was interested.  any other takers?

my only fear is powdr being groomer happy with the limited terrain open.  i can happily ski a slush bumped superstar all day but if they groom the piss out of the few trails open, i aint wastin my money.  Ozzy, you need to hold a sit in or something on superstar.  chain yourself to a bump.  for the love of all things killington, let us have our old killington spring bumpfests back!!!!!


----------



## ozzy (Apr 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> putting this out there waaaay early.  cant do next week but the following two weeks are definite.  Best sunny day that isnt monday of the week of the 15th.  and then again the following week, same thing.  Powbmps said he was interested.  any other takers?
> 
> my only fear is powdr being groomer happy with the limited terrain open.  i can happily ski a slush bumped superstar all day but if they groom the piss out of the few trails open, i aint wastin my money.  Ozzy, you need to hold a sit in or something on superstar.  chain yourself to a bump.  for the love of all things killington, let us have our old killington spring bumpfests back!!!!!



If i had to guess i would say that superstar would have a swath groomed down the center from head to toe. bittersweet head to toe and upper skyelark will be groomed too. That leaves skyehawk and lower skyelark. This has been the grooming layout the past few yrs. I hope i'm very wrong though... I asked spin in the killington thread if lower superstar was to be groomed daily so hopefully he answers
Otherwise there's always banic button-needles to the crossover, skyeburst to the crossover and dreamaker headwall to the crossover. Old bettersweet headwall which isn't technically a trail any longer has been skiing very well lately and holds some nice corn. Otherwise hiking over to everything in the canyon that has been closed after april 13 will be have some tasty corn


----------



## danny p (Apr 4, 2009)

I will be down if its on a wednesday or friday...tues/thursdays are out for me.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2009)

I could probably do the 17th and/or the 24th.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2009)

i'll be there the 17th.  

ski off between powbmps and i is in the works......


----------



## JimG. (Apr 10, 2009)

I was going to send you a PM Pat.

Thinking of doing the 17/18th as a season wrap up.

Watching the weather.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 10, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'll be there the 17th.
> 
> ski off between powbmps and i is in the works......



Mike says he's in as well.  We may have to set up a dual format.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 11, 2009)

JimG. said:


> I was going to send you a PM Pat.
> 
> Thinking of doing the 17/18th as a season wrap up.
> 
> Watching the weather.



awesome.  didnt ski with ya at sundown so this will be fun.



powbmps said:


> Mike says he's in as well.  We may have to set up a dual format.




i'll be the judge.  you can take on mike.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 11, 2009)

I may be in for this.


----------



## reefer (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad to see this thread! I will be there Friday. I will judge (and film) the ski-off wether you want me to or not..............


----------



## powbmps (Apr 13, 2009)

The weather is looking good!  





Wait....is that a jinx?  Expect 33 and rain.


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 13, 2009)

i am down for this


----------



## powbmps (Apr 13, 2009)

Is this the right time for a Roll Call?

2knees
reefer
MrMagic
powbmps
hambone

mondeo(?)
danny p(?)
JimG.(?)


----------



## MogulQueen (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm in!  I'll be up the whole weekend.  If I can make it happen, I'll be up on Friday too.

BTW boys, bring your skirts.  It is the annual Mini Skirt Party at the Pickle on Saturday night.  If you don't have one, I'm sure HS will loan you one of his. :wink:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2009)

awesome crew shaping up here.

hope it gets nice and soft by noon or so.


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2009)

Jealous. I was supposed to be heading up on Friday. Weather is looking spectacular for you guys. Wednesday ain't too shabby either. I'll be Emailing pics throughout the day to give you guys a preview.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 13, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> I'm in!  I'll be up the whole weekend.  If I can make it happen, I'll be up on Friday too.
> 
> BTW boys, bring your skirts.  It is the annual Mini Skirt Party at the Pickle on Saturday night.  If you don't have one, I'm sure HS will loan you one of his. :wink:


Damn, forgot to talk to the guys I skied with this weekend about that. Need some tips as a first timer.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 13, 2009)

what time you fellas and mogul queen (man I hope that's a girl) planning on getting your gnar on?

2knees, how many times are you going to change your avacardo today? just wondering. lol


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2009)

lol, greg sent me a pic from his new phone. i had to put it in for an hour or so.  

Here's the photo.

try the veal.....









12:00 top of K-1?  Or just call when you get there.  Holla


----------



## danny p (Apr 14, 2009)

powbmps said:


> danny p(?)



I would have liked to make this but Wednesday fit into my schedule better.  Next time!  Have Fun!


----------



## 180 (Apr 14, 2009)

Are there any moguls?


----------



## mondeo (Apr 14, 2009)

Escapade should be in play and awesome. Skier's left on Skyehawk. Skier's left on lower Superstar. We'll see how well Highline and Conclusion hold out; I don't have much hope for Highline, but if they push some snow around upper Conclusion that should be fine. Hopefully they leave Ovation alone this week, that's the one trail I'm really not happy with the brutal grooming on this year. Might be able to do O.L. or Vertigo runs, depending on if they have a Ski Patrol parked there. They didn't on Saturday.


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Escapade should be in play and awesome. Skier's left on Skyehawk. Skier's left on lower Superstar. We'll see how well Highline and Conclusion hold out; I don't have much hope for Highline, but if they push some snow around upper Conclusion that should be fine. Hopefully they leave Ovation alone this week, that's the one trail I'm really not happy with the brutal grooming on this year. Might be able to do O.L. or Vertigo runs, depending on if they have a Ski Patrol parked there. They didn't on Saturday.



Thanks for the trail run down. This will come in handy tomorrow. Based on the aspects/sun, what's the best plan of attack? Highline/Conclusion early (arriving for 11 am), then K Peak (Escapade, etc., anything on Dipper?), finally Skye trails via SS quad?


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

VERTIGO = STAIRcases -> To the crossover...


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 14, 2009)

icedtea said:


> VERTIGO = STAIRcases -> To the crossover...



dont think its open sunday was that areas last day, and cover was thin


----------



## mondeo (Apr 14, 2009)

Called for the v-day, I'm in.

2knees
reefer
MrMagic
powbmps
hambone
mondeo

JimG.(?)


----------



## JimG. (Apr 14, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Is this the right time for a Roll Call?
> 
> 2knees
> reefer
> ...



Looks like I'm out. Unfortunately.

I will be there Sat/Sun however. I've got a free place to stay for the weekend.

Sorry guys. 

For not being there Friday.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm planning on getting to the parking lot around 10:00.  Probably crank the heat to 90 and do a 60 minute session of hot box yoga to loosen up.  If we dump all the equipment outside I'll have room for a couple more.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like I may have a couple more dudes with me.

2knees
reefer
MrMagic
powbmps
hambone
mondeo
beans
frank


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Looks like I may have a couple more dudes with me.
> 
> 2knees
> reefer
> ...



how'd ya get the beans above the frank?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2009)

180 said:


> Are there any moguls?



Greg and his new phone should be giving us some updates over the course of the day......

hopefully highline makes it to friday.  really want to hit the course they have setup.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 15, 2009)

The course was groomed. Someone just posted it.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 15, 2009)

mutha effers!!!!!


----------



## powbmps (Apr 15, 2009)

That's just not f***ing right!

That should probably be all caps.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 15, 2009)

The Bush instead?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2009)

wish i could do sugarbush but its just too far for me to daytrip it.

escapade should still have nice bumps.  conclusion has the old course on it and from the pic greg sent me, lower supe skiers left is bumped.  not ideal, but still better than nothing.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll have to wait a see the pics. But are they gonna groom those before the weekend also? Once again Killington does not get it, it's good if you snowboard or if you like the groomers. I just want the old Killington back.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> wish i could do sugarbush but its just too far for me to daytrip it.
> 
> escapade should still have nice bumps.  conclusion has the old course on it and from the pic greg sent me, lower supe skiers left is bumped.  not ideal, but still better than nothing.



You gotta post that shit up, no point of having live updates if you don't share!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> I just want the old Killington back.




you and me both, brotha


----------



## powhunter (Apr 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> wish i could do sugarbush but its just too far for me to daytrip it.
> 
> escapade should still have nice bumps.  conclusion has the old course on it and from the pic greg sent me, lower supe skiers left is bumped.  not ideal, but still better than nothing.


Those SS bumps on monday werent the greatest....Double fall line....Giant slalom Icebergs.....plus bumps only on the bottom 1/3   gonna hope for some nat bumps on sunday  or iron man it to the bush on a day trip

steveo


----------



## powbmps (Apr 15, 2009)

60+ at the base Friday, so whatever's there should soften up.  Any terrain park remnants left over?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2009)

powbmps said:


> 60+ at the base Friday, so whatever's there should soften up.  Any terrain park remnants left over?




i see many laps of escapade in the future.....

hopefully greg will chime in about conclusion, although with only the box running, it's gonna be a serious pain in the ass to get to.  a boring pain in the ass.


----------



## reefer (Apr 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> i see many laps of escapade in the future.....
> 
> hopefully greg will chime in about conclusion, although with only the box running, it's gonna be a serious pain in the ass to get to.  a boring pain in the ass.




It'a all good.......... so this Friday is 11:00am a top K1 right?


----------



## powbmps (Apr 15, 2009)

reefer said:


> It'a all good.......... so this Friday is 11:00am a top K1 right?



Right on.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2009)

i might be a touch late.  I'll give powhumps a call.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 15, 2009)

Incidentally, I91 is down to one lane between 9 and 2 on weekdays through a stretch of Mass at this point. Something for CT residents to keep in mind...


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm out and can not see myself ever going to the K word again. Gonna hit the road on the bike friday and then do The Bush saturday hit bumps all day and hook up with 180 and the crew. The K word is dead to me!!!


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 16, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Right on.



very nice


----------



## Madroch (Apr 16, 2009)

Thinking of changing my daytrip from Sat. to Fri. to follow the sun-- but not excited about K from Greg's report.  May hump it to SB or Stowe- it really only adds a wee bit.  GS bumps on SS or Escapade while fun, isn't as exciting as ripcord/paradise/steins or liftline/goat/national.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Thinking of changing my daytrip from Sat. to Fri. to follow the sun-- but not excited about K from Greg's report.  May hump it to SB or Stowe- it really only adds a wee bit.  GS bumps on SS or Escapade while fun, isn't as exciting as ripcord/paradise/steins or liftline/goat/national.



Starr and Goat are sick in the warm sun...so much coverage last weekend on those two classics..


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 16, 2009)

heading up tonight after work, see all tomarrow should be  a good day


----------



## Greg (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like some more stuff softened enough to open, Heavenly Trav, Catwalk, etc. These guys should have fun today.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm probably the first one home.  Moguls were pretty funky, but the weather was great.  

Met a few new people.  Unfortunately my social skills have deteriorated over the years :razz:.

No real zipper lines, but a nice way to end the season.


----------

